# Il Real Madrid vuole Neymar. Clamoroso dalla Spagna.



## admin (29 Novembre 2015)

Notizia clamorosa dalla Spagna, precisamente da As. Secondo quanto riportato dal quotidiano sportivo, il Real Madrid sarebbe pronto ad intromettersi nella trattativa tra Neymar ed il Barcellona per il rinnovo di contratto. Florentino Perez sarebbe pronto ad offrire al brasiliano uno stipendio superiore ai 15 milioni di euro a stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Novembre 2015)

Non glielo danno manco per 350 mln.

Il Real deve aspettare il prossimo fenomeno ormai, se vuole sostituire Ronaldo.


----------



## Snake (29 Novembre 2015)

glielo stanno già dando


----------



## juventino (29 Novembre 2015)

E' più facile che vendano Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2015)

Il Barca con l'acquisto di Neymar e Suarez sta apposto per anni. Ne è valsa la pena spendere quei 88 milioni per Suarez e i 50-100 spesi per Neymar, perchè già Neymar (oltre ad essere uno dei più forti al Mondo) è uno che ti fa entrare parecchi euri, e poi, se vuoi venderne uno ti entrano 100 milioni facili.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2015)

Il punto è che non credo Neymar voglia andarci.


I 190 milioni della clausola non sarebbero paradossalmente un grosso problema.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Novembre 2015)

Come buon brasiliano sara sicuramente almeno tentato, operazione non impossibile.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2015)

Ad oggi è impossibile. Fantacalcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Io però ho sentito un'intervista recente di Laporta dove lamentava che la situazione finanziaria del Barca è disastrosa e dovranno di sicuro cedere un fenomeno per sistemare i conti..e l'indiziato sarebbe proprio neymar, col quale puoi tirarci su davvero 115-125 milioni (Suarez realisticamente non lo vendi a più di 70)

Il punto è che City, PSG e UTD farebbero a gara per pigliarselo quindi perché dovrebbero darlo al Real?


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io però ho sentito un'intervista recente di Laporta dove lamentava che la situazione finanziaria del Barca è disastrosa e dovranno di sicuro cedere un fenomeno per sistemare i conti..e l'indiziato sarebbe proprio neymar, col quale puoi tirarci su davvero 115-125 milioni (Suarez realisticamente non lo vendi a più di 70)
> 
> Il punto è che City, PSG e UTD farebbero a gara per pigliarselo quindi perché dovrebbero darlo al Real?



Con quello che fattura il Barca pensare abbiano problemi di soldi fa sorridere. Gli basta non fare mercato in una sessione per mettere a posto qualche centinaio di mln di debito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con quello che fattura il Barca pensare abbiano problemi di soldi fa sorridere. Gli basta non fare mercato in una sessione per mettere a posto qualche centinaio di mln di debito.



Non bisogna solo guardare al fatturato ma anche ai costi di gestione..negli ultimi anni il Barca a differenza del passato ha fatto campagna acquisti milionarie e hanno stipendi enormi, a volte spropositati (per dire un piquet dubito becchi meno di 5,5 milioni l'anno)..
Io non dico siano in rosso ma attenzione che anche lo utd per fare mercato cede i big..


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna solo guardare al fatturato ma anche ai costi di gestione..negli ultimi anni il Barca a differenza del passato ha fatto campagna acquisti milionarie e hanno stipendi enormi, a volte spropositati (per dire un PIQUET dubito becchi meno di 5,5 milioni l'anno)..
> Io non dico siano in rosso ma attenzione che anche lo utd per fare mercato cede i big..


Ma chi Nelson


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma chi Nelson



Non ho capito il senso scusa...


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io però ho sentito un'intervista recente di Laporta dove lamentava che la situazione finanziaria del Barca è disastrosa e dovranno di sicuro cedere un fenomeno per sistemare i conti..e l'indiziato sarebbe proprio neymar, col quale puoi tirarci su davvero 115-125 milioni (Suarez realisticamente non lo vendi a più di 70)
> 
> Il punto è che City, PSG e UTD farebbero a gara per pigliarselo quindi perché dovrebbero darlo al Real?



Preso a 90 che aveva il ciuccio in bocca ora che promette di dominare per un lustro se lo vendono come minimo al doppio, ma non lo vendono. Quello che dice Laporta è solo propaganda per mettere in cattiva luce chi lo ha battuto alle elezioni, dal punto di vista finanziario se la passavano molto peggio quando c'era lui, mi sembra di averlo letto in un articolo un paio di mesi fa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il senso scusa...



Avevi scritto Piquet, invece di Piquè, Piquet era il pilota di formula 1  
P.s sono tornato


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Preso a 90 che aveva il ciuccio in bocca ora che promette di dominare per un lustro se lo vendono come minimo al doppio, ma non lo vendono. Quello che dice Laporta è solo propaganda per mettere in cattiva luce chi lo ha battuto alle elezioni, dal punto di vista finanziario se la passavano molto peggio quando c'era lui, mi sembra di averlo letto in un articolo un paio di mesi fa.


 Vero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2015)

Se il Barcellona si azzardasse soltanto a pensare una cosa simile, i tifosi metterebbero a ferro e fuoco Barcellona.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> i tifosi metterebbero a ferro e fuoco Barcellona.



Altro che isis


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna solo guardare al fatturato ma anche ai costi di gestione..negli ultimi anni il Barca a differenza del passato ha fatto campagna acquisti milionarie e hanno stipendi enormi, a volte spropositati (per dire un piquet dubito becchi meno di 5,5 milioni l'anno)..
> Io non dico siano in rosso ma attenzione che anche lo utd per fare mercato cede i big..



Un conto è vendere per poter fare acquisti da 80-100 mln, vedi il Real con Bale, un conto è vendere per ripianare debiti. Questa è roba da Milan, su. Non ce lo vedo proprio il Barca vendere la giovane stellina e per ripianare i debiti, i tifosi danno fuoco al Camp Nou.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Avevi scritto Piquet, invece di Piquè, Piquet era il pilota di formula 1
> P.s sono tornato



Ahahah!! è vero, non mi ero nemmeno reso conto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un conto è vendere per poter fare acquisti da 80-100 mln, vedi il Real con Bale, un conto è vendere per ripianare debiti. Questa è roba da Milan, su. Non ce lo vedo proprio il Barca vendere la giovane stellina e per ripianare i debiti, i tifosi danno fuoco al Camp Nou.



Diciamo che è un tridente che solo di ingaggi rischi di costare come una mezza squadra..noi possiamo fare tutte le considerazioni poi a parlare sarà il mercato..personalmente da un lato spero resti lì perché è spettacolare vederli insieme, all'altra mi fa schifo sto accentramento di fenomeni tutti insieme in -3 squadre...vorrei un po' più di squadre attrezzate per vincere ma ormai i giocatori hanno personalità pari a zero


----------

